# Mensaje al bootear: waiting to uevents to be processed.

## manara39

Ayer instalé el sistema base y me encontré que faltaban los locales, el reloj, el idioma, red, etc.

Después de corregir estos problemas (incluido el fstab), me voy a compilar el núcleo y descubro que no está en su lugar.

Hago emerge gentoo-sources y vuelvo a hacer el proceso en el que me había olvidado de montar boot y copiar allí el kernel.

Hoy configuro el núcleo para X y para tarjeta nvidia y todo parece estar bien pero al rebootear aparece:

waiting to uevents to be processed

Leí en el foro en inglés que hay problemas con udev y quisiera consultarlos por eso.

Necesito su ayuda, linuxeros, soy bastante nuevo en esto aunque ya reinstalé gentoo 4 veces (2 de ellas con éxito).

Saludos, desde Argentina.

----------

## quilosaq

¡Hola!

Dinos que hardware de video tienes:

```
/usr/sbin/lspci | grep VGA
```

 *manara39 wrote:*   

> Leí en el foro en inglés que hay problemas con udev y quisiera consultarlos por eso.

 

¿Puedes poner algún enlace sobre esto?

----------

## manara39

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT218 [GeForce 210] (rev a2)

También, por desesperación, eliminé udev del init.d y ahora no tengo internet, trato de instalar desde linux mint a través del chroot pero cuando quiero agregarlo al init.d me dice que no existe.

También hay errores con Xorg pero ahora no se donde ubicar el log.

Gracias por la ayuda.

----------

## quilosaq

 *Quote:*   

> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT218 [GeForce 210] (rev a2) 

 Si estás intentando utilizar el driver privativo de nVidia, te aconsejo que pruebes a usar el driver libre nouveau para ver si esa es la causa del mensaje que te aparece.

 *manara39 wrote:*   

> También, por desesperación, eliminé udev del init.d y ahora no tengo internet, trato de instalar desde linux mint a través del chroot pero cuando quiero agregarlo al init.d me dice que no existe.
> 
> También hay errores con Xorg pero ahora no se donde ubicar el log. 

 Esto me desconcierta. Estoy entendiendo que tu gentoo no arranca. Si es así, ¿cómo puedes saber si tienes o no internet o si hay errores con Xorg?

----------

## manara39

Amigo:

Ya llevo dos instalaciones en 3 días y las he hecho casi iguales.

¿Podés decirme la manera de instalar un udev más antiguo?

En caso contrario no estoy dispuesto a volver a reinstalar, me resulta muy dificultoso lidiar siempre con los mismos problemas.

----------

## quilosaq

 *manara39 wrote:*   

> ¿Podés decirme la manera de instalar un udev más antiguo? 

 Claro.

```
(root)# emerge  =sys-fs/udev-<version>
```

Asegúrate de sustituir <version> por la que quieras tener y que esté en portage.

----------

## manara39

El problema era que los drivers más recientes de la tarjeta nvidia (versión 343) no eran para mi tarjeta más antigua.

Portage me avisó que hiciera umask a los drivers nvidia 341 y todo solucionado.

Agradezco mucho su ayuda pero ya tengo mi Gentoo Kde trabjando muy bien.

----------

## esteban_conde

```

Efectivamente la mayoría de las veces tienes la solución delante de los ojos.
```

----------

